# New car discounts?



## dbznokia (Dec 25, 2016)

Thinking of doing Uber and timing with purchase of new car. Do they do discounted/lease deals in OZ like in the US?

What do people recommend as a small car?


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Buying a car for uber 
Hahaha


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

dbznokia said:


> Thinking of doing Uber and timing with purchase of new car. Do they do discounted/lease deals in OZ like in the US?
> 
> What do people recommend as a small car?


What sort of time and kms do you intend to put into such a venture? The more you intend to do, the less wise it is buying a new car to use for Uber. Having someone else pay the early years depreciation is perfect imho.


----------



## dbznokia (Dec 25, 2016)

UXDriver said:


> Buying a car for uber


Except, I'm not. I am thinking of doing Uber which happens to coincide with the purchase of a new car.



UberDriverAU said:


> What sort of time and kms do you intend to put into such a venture?


It's not my primary income, so maybe around 20hrs/week.


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

dbznokia said:


> Except, I'm not. I am thinking of doing Uber which happens to coincide with the purchase of a new car.
> 
> It's not my primary income, so maybe around 20hrs/week.


20hrs a week will run you about 400kms, or 20,000kms a year, on top of your normal usage (Australian average is 15,000km per year).

Just make sure you factor this into your calculations.

I completely understand that "doing Uber happens to coincide with the purchase of a new car", but personally if I were you, my logic would be "because I am about to start doing Uber, I'm going to forego the new car and just by a 5yr old Camry".



dbznokia said:


> Do they do discounted/lease deals in OZ like in the US?


There's Uber Marketplace, but you'll find that it's cheaper to find a good deal yourself. Zero percent financing with some companies at the moment, Toyota comes to mind.



dbznokia said:


> What do people recommend as a small car?


Cheap: Hyundai i30 / Corolla
Handling: Mazda 3
Luxury / Build Quality: Golf
+ new Honda Civic looks really good.

Personally I drive a Mazda 3, base model, got a great deal on it and worked out to be equally cheap as the other cheap options.


----------



## dbznokia (Dec 25, 2016)

Some great suggestions, thanks I'll also consider some of those models in 2nd hand to see if there is enough of a price difference to just go second hand instead.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

dbznokia said:


> Thinking of doing Uber and timing with purchase of new car. Do they do discounted/lease deals in OZ like in the US?
> 
> What do people recommend as a small car?


I'm not aware of any discounts for business , other than "Fleet".
why do you specifically want a "small" car?
surely if you're driving it for Uber in addition to buying a car for domestic use, the added income would be justification for upgrading to a larger (but still reasonably fuel efficient) more comfortable / suitable car?


----------



## dbznokia (Dec 25, 2016)

GPH said:


> why do you specifically want a "small" car?


Because we already have a SUV so I don't need another larger car. That and a longer car won't fit in the garage in the spot I park due to some stuff I've got stored in front.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

dbznokia said:


> Because we already have a SUV so I don't need another larger car. That and a longer car won't fit in the garage in the spot I park due to some stuff I've got stored in front.


Ok, good point. I only ask as I have 3 cars, ( well 4 if you include my MGB ) and prefer to use my SUV for Uber, more space etc


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

dcc. said:


> 20hrs a week will run you about 400kms, or 20,000kms a year, on top of your normal usage (Australian average is 15,000km per year).


In my experience, 20 hours per week would be more like ~700 km/week or ~36,400 km/year. This kind of mileage is going to absolutely kill the value of any new car. Even an additional 20,000 km won't be great. A used i30/Mazda 3/Corolla that's 3-4 years old with relatively low kms is a wise choice I think.


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> In my experience, 20 hours per week would be more like ~700 km/week or ~36,400 km/year. This kind of mileage is going to absolutely kill the value of any new car. Even an additional 20,000 km won't be great. A used i30/Mazda 3/Corolla that's 3-4 years old with relatively low kms is a wise choice I think.


Whoa, where are you driving (and also how much money do you make???!!).

I'm from Sydney, airport area, so perhaps therein lies the difference. 
BUT I WOULD KILL TO DRIVE 350KM IN A TEN HOUR SHIFT THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH $$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

dcc. said:


> Whoa, where are you driving (and also how much money do you make???!!).
> 
> I'm from Sydney, airport area, so perhaps therein lies the difference.
> BUT I WOULD KILL TO DRIVE 350KM IN A TEN HOUR SHIFT THAT WOULD BE SO MUCH $$$$$$$$$$.


I'm from Perth, but don't forget we get substantially lower rates that you guys:

Base: $2.00 vs $2.50 (20% less)
Time ($/min): $0.32 vs $0.40 (20% less)
Distance ($/km): $1.00 vs $1.45 (31.03% less)

I tend to drive more at night time when there's less traffic, so that's probably why my average speed is higher.


----------

